# Outlook 2010 - Ordner bei neuen Mails hervorheben



## MC-René (1. November 2010)

Hallo!

Habe soeben mein neues Outlook 2010 installiert.

Mir ist nun aufgefallen, dass bei den Ordnern (Konten) keine Markierung erfolgt, falls neue Nachrichten da sind...

Bei Thunderbird war der Ordnername Fett und in Klammern stand die Anzahl der Mails...

Kann mir jemand nen Tipp geben...


----------



## Nico Graichen (1. November 2010)

Hi

Also normalerweise kann man auf dem Ordner einstellen, ob die Anzahl aller Element oder nur der ungelesene angezeigt werden soll. Ich weiß nicht, ob das bei Outlook 2010 noch so ist, kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass es anders ist.

http://social.answers.microsoft.com...e/thread/b98a9842-32c5-4cb7-8ecf-ea15f3cb43e2
Das hier klingt aber ähnlich zu deinem Problem. Vielleicht hilft es ja


----------



## MC-René (1. November 2010)

Bei mir ist es ein anderes Problem...

Die Mails werden geladen, und erscheinen auch...

Allerdings hätte gernde den Comfort, dass ich im "eingeklappten Konto-Zustand" die ungelesenen e-Mails sehe:

ausgeklappter zustand - ich sehe in Postfach 1 sind 2 Mails ungelesen:





eingeklappter zustand - ich sehe nicht das in Postfach 1 e-Mails ungelesen sind:





Vielleicht weißt Du ja wo ich das einstellen kann!?


----------

